# Bilder ineinander verlaufen - es geht nicht



## Soapp (15. November 2006)

Hi Profis, ich versuche nun schon seit 2 Stunden 2 Bilder ineinander verfliessen zu lassen.
Das hab ich schonb früher mal gemacht und es hat funktioniert.

Jetzt gehts aber nicht mehr.

Das Problem ist, dass nur das rechte Bild verfliesst und das linke nicht.
Auch wenn ich die Bilder in 2 getrennte Ebenen über der Background-Ebene
anordne gehts auch nicht.

Anbei ein Screenshot aus Photoshop:

Bild

Danke, danke, danke


----------



## Mark (15. November 2006)

Hi!

Verzeih, wenn ich Dich mißverstehen sollte, aber: die Bilder liegen doch auch "nebeneinander", d.h. das Bild auf Layer 1 "verläuft" mit dem "weiss" auf Background, statt mit dem "Haus" auf Background.
-> Layer 1 um die Breite des Gradients nach links verschieben...?

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.


----------



## chefetutti (15. November 2006)

Setz mal die 2 Bilder hier rein, ich probiers aus und teil dir dann den Weg mit.

Gruß
Chefetutti


----------



## chefetutti (15. November 2006)

Also, sorge erst einmal dafür das du eine Tranparente Ebene hast. Das erste Bild mit Transparentem Verlauf von links nach rechts und das zweite Bild rechts nach links. Danach die Bilder noch so Positionieren bis es deinem Geschmack entspricht.

Gruß
Chefetutti


----------



## Mark (15. November 2006)

Hi!





			
				chefetutti hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Setz mal die 2 Bilder hier rein, ich probiers aus und teil dir dann den Weg mit.


...mit zwei eigenen Bildern geht das nicht?! 


> Das erste Bild mit Transparentem Verlauf von links nach rechts und das zweite Bild rechts nach links.


...es reicht doch, wenn die obere Ebene einen Transparenz-Verlauf hat?! Sonst gibt's in der "Mischung" transparente Bereiche...

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.


----------



## Soapp (15. November 2006)

Mark hat gesagt.:


> Hi!
> 
> Verzeih, wenn ich Dich mißverstehen sollte, aber: die Bilder liegen doch auch "nebeneinander", d.h. das Bild auf Layer 1 "verläuft" mit dem "weiss" auf Background, statt mit dem "Haus" auf Background.
> -> Layer 1 um die Breite des Gradients nach links verschieben...?
> ...



Ach stimmt....
Gott bin ich blöd ....
Logisch dass die ned verlaufen können .... 

Danke


----------



## Soapp (15. November 2006)

chefetutti hat gesagt.:


> Also, sorge erst einmal dafür das du eine Tranparente Ebene hast. Das erste Bild mit Transparentem Verlauf von links nach rechts und das zweite Bild rechts nach links. Danach die Bilder noch so Positionieren bis es deinem Geschmack entspricht.
> 
> Gruß
> Chefetutti



Transparenter Verlauf  *kopfkratz*

Wie geht das  ( mit Ebenenmaske ?)

Danke, danke, danke

Ach egal, ich nehm einfach den Radiergummi 
Danke und schönen Feierabend


----------



## Mark (15. November 2006)

Hi!

...Du warst doch auf dem richtigen Weg?!
Die Ebenenmaske bestimmt, zu wieviel und wo eine Ebene transprarent ist (per Graustufen-Bild).

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.


----------



## Soapp (15. November 2006)

Mark hat gesagt.:


> Hi!
> 
> ...Du warst doch auf dem richtigen Weg?!
> Die Ebenenmaske bestimmt, zu wieviel und wo eine Ebene transprarent ist (per Graustufen-Bild).
> ...



Das rote Quadrat hast du mit dem Auswahlwerkzeug bekommen, oder ?


----------



## chefetutti (15. November 2006)

Jep, Ebenenmaske hinzufügen Verlaufswerkzeug auswählen Vordegrundfarbe auf Weis stellen und solange aus probiern bis es dir gefällt.


----------



## chefetutti (15. November 2006)

Jep, so passt es.


----------



## Mark (15. November 2006)

Hi!

Unabhängig vom Informationsgehalt eines "Jep, so passt es.", benutzt bitte beide auch die "Ändern"-Funktion... 


> Das rote Quadrat hast du mit dem Auswahlwerkzeug bekommen, oder ?


Ja, aber das ist nur zur Verdeutlichung der Überschneidung da. Habe mit zwei "Guides" gearbeitet und dazwischen den Verlauf gesetzt.
Mit einer Auswahl wirkt der "Verlauf" nur dort ...  was höchstwahrscheinlich nicht gewünscht ist...

Grüße,
Mark.


----------



## Soapp (15. November 2006)

Mark hat gesagt.:


> Hi!
> 
> Unabhängig vom Informationsgehalt eines "Jep, so passt es.", benutzt bitte beide auch die "Ändern"-Funktion...
> Ja, aber das ist nur zur Verdeutlichung der Überschneidung da. Habe mit zwei "Guides" gearbeitet und dazwischen den Verlauf gesetzt.
> ...



doch doch , das passt shcon
alles bestens

Mercì


----------

